# Affordable slim-fit business shirts similar to Express 1MX



## accountant (Jul 5, 2011)

*Affordable slim-fit business shirts with cut similar to Express 1MX*

Hello everyone,

I'm new to the forums, and I searched but couldn't find any threads with the info I was looking for.

*Need*
I'm starting a new job as an accountant in NYC in a month, and badly need some dress shirts for office wear. I won't be wearing suits for regular office work, so I'll be pairing them with dark pants (black/dark brown). *I don't want breast pockets. *

*Fit*
I'm a lanky guy, 6 ft tall, and my chest is 38, waist is 31. I've found that Express 1MX fitted shirts fit me great. I wear 15.5"/34, and their M sizes work well.

Unfortunately, 1MX shirts are terrible because they get wrinkled very easily. I take the time to iron them and even use starch, but after sitting in front of a desk and working, when I get up, I'll see the sleeves wrinkled, and at the end of the day, I'll look like someone who rolled out of bed. Totally unprofessional.

*Budget*
Honestly, I'm not looking to spend more than $40 per shirt, but I can stretch it by $10-$20 if its really worth it (i.e. if the shirts really fit well, and are comfortable, and good quality).

I've seen people recommend Lands End and Jos A Banks on this board, but most of their shirts come with front pockets, and I'm not a big fan of those. Can you guys recommend something that fits my needs and budget? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

With no pocket at that price point you're not going to have a lot of options among traditional menswear retailers, unfortunately. (I'd be happy to be proven wrong.) People have discussed taking the pockets off before, and the consensus always seems to be that it's not possible. I don't know anything about Express, so I can't say what if anything is especially bad about that shirt. Any particular reason the pocket bothers you? It's been a feature on men's shirts for quite a while.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Express 1MX shirts have got to be some of the worst alpha sized "dress shirts" I've seen. They've only gotten worse, what with the diagonally attached sleeves that permit no movement. I'm not surprised you want to move up from that. I say this as someone who used to think Express was cool and fashionable. :icon_pale:

Personally, I'd suck it up and get the Lands' End shirts. At your budget you can't be picky. If you aren't wearing a coat or suit and it's a casual office environment, there's nothing wrong with having a pocket to keep a pen, glasses, or whatever else in. Their oxford button downs come highly recommended by many for the quality relative to their price.

As for wrinkling, I'd live with it if you want something that's comfortable. It happens and no one will fault you for it. Non-iron shirts are made by everyone (including LE) except for high end shirt makers now, but they don't feel or breathe right compared to their untreated cousins. They also have a shorter life due to the treatment.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

One comment to add to the information already given: The slimmer/tigher a shirt fits, the more prone to wrinkling it will be. There will always be some wrinkling with a fine dress shirt, but snugness means more tension on the fabric. If one stands rigidly at attention all day, that's no problem. But if one has to move around, or sit, then one's geometry will change. Many of those areas that used to just fit with a touch of space will now be under some stress. A woven fabric under stress, particularly if that stress is not uniform, will tend to fold, wrinkle, and crease. I'm not familiar with the shirts you are discussing, but if they are quite narrow, you might consider trying one shirt with a slightly more generous cut to see if that improves things.


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 24, 2008)

Brooks Brothers extra slim fit would be a good option.


----------



## accountant (Jul 5, 2011)

CuffDaddy said:


> One comment to add to the information already given: The slimmer/tigher a shirt fits, the more prone to wrinkling it will be. There will always be some wrinkling with a fine dress shirt, but snugness means more tension on the fabric. If one stands rigidly at attention all day, that's no problem. But if one has to move around, or sit, then one's geometry will change. Many of those areas that used to just fit with a touch of space will now be under some stress. A woven fabric under stress, particularly if that stress is not uniform, will tend to fold, wrinkle, and crease. I'm not familiar with the shirts you are discussing, but if they are quite narrow, you might consider trying one shirt with a slightly more generous cut to see if that improves things.


I think you've hit an important point here. Tighter fits do tend to crease more, but I find that its mostly because of the fabric. Express uses a cotton/spandex blend which for some reason tends to crease a lot more.

Maybe spraying starch on before ironing is making things worse, although I doubt that because I don't ever get my shirts crisp - I just do my best to smooth out creases and wrinkles. If there is another way to reduce creasing, I'm open to it...because I really do enjoy the fit of the shirts.

Oh, and as for the pockets - its mostly a fashion thing I guess. I feel like having pockets is slightly more outdated. However, I haven't started work yet, if it turns out that most of my coworkers are sporting pockets, then I wouldn't mind.

Thanks for the replies so far guys, keep em coming!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Funny, as in my experience the spandex made them more easy to care for. However, this totally eroded the collars and cuffs after a year of wear and I started seeing spandex fibres poking out!


----------



## Bookkeeper (Jul 7, 2010)

I agree with Titus in that you'll have some difficulty finding what you want from traditional sources. Brooks Brothers extra slim fit are about the very best you can do off the rack. You'll have to wait and jump on sales to get them at that kind of price though.

There is the option of made to measure. There are several online clothiers that will make shirts to your specifications, and at least one that I know of that falls within that price point, ModernTailor.com. I'm a student on a very tight budget, so I buy sparingly, but my last five shirts have come from them. They have weekly sales that bring their shirts just under the 50$ mark including shipping (occasionally even lower), and their introductory 1st shirt costs 30$. 

Of course, there are several drawbacks. Obviously, you have to do the measuring yourself (they suggest measuring from you best fitting shirt), so your first shirt won't fit quite perfectly, and you'll have to adjust; you don't get to see, touch, wear the shirt before you buy it, so there's always some small risk that it won't be what you expect; and the shirts are made in China, which is a problem for some, politically speaking (and it means you'll have to wait about 2 weeks for your shirts to arrive). 

Despite these problems, now that I've gone made-to-measure, I doubt I'll ever go back. I wear the MT shirts at least 3 times as often as any other shirt in my closet, including one Express 1MX that I doubt I'll ever wear again. So even though the Express shirt cost me 15$, it still was a worse deal than made to measure.


----------



## statboy (Sep 1, 2010)

Is Express that place that women buy clothes at for night clubs? They sell mens clothes? Surely not.

I think Banana Republic sells slim-fitting no-pocket dress shirts that are probably a little less ugly than the womens store you mention.


----------



## DCdave (Jul 19, 2006)

I think polo has a slim fit, no pocket shirt as well. I picked one up at the outlet store for ~$20.


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

Charles Tyrwhitt (ctshirts.com) routinely runs sales on shirts in the $39 each range. You can pick a wide variety of colors, fits, collars, cuffs, fabrics, and go with/without pockets at that price. I buy them regularly and can attest to quality and satisfaction. 

Happy hunting!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

statboy said:


> Is Express that place that women buy clothes at for night clubs? They sell mens clothes? Surely not.


 Yes...


----------



## Avers (Feb 28, 2006)

Try ThinRedLine.com - they are having clearance sale at the moment.

Their Slim shirts are around GBP 12 plus shipping GBP 19. Shipping is expensive, but it's flat rate, so if you buy 5-6 shirts - it's worth it.

I just ordered 6 shirts, they come out about $25 each.

I tried them in the past - quality is good for RTW, you get a lot of features in the shirt for $25.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Avers said:


> quality is good for RTW, you get a lot of shirt for $25.


Isn't the point of slim shirts that you get _less_ shirt?


----------



## Avers (Feb 28, 2006)

I meant a lot of features, not fabric


----------



## accountant (Jul 5, 2011)

Any options in a physical store? My issue with ordering online is that if the sizes don't work, then I'll have to spend $$$ to ship it back (not to mention the waste of time)


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Bookkeeper said:


> I agree with Titus in that you'll have some difficulty finding what you want from traditional sources. Brooks Brothers extra slim fit are about the very best you can do off the rack. You'll have to wait and jump on sales to get them at that kind of price though.
> 
> *There is the option of made to measure. There are several online clothiers that will make shirts to your specifications, and at least one that I know of that falls within that price point, ModernTailor.com. I'm a student on a very tight budget, so I buy sparingly, but my last five shirts have come from them. They have weekly sales that bring their shirts just under the 50$ mark including shipping (occasionally even lower), and their introductory 1st shirt costs 30$.
> *
> ...


This^ (Only $19.95 for a trial shirt)


----------



## medhat (Jan 15, 2006)

Grenadier said:


> Brooks Brothers extra slim fit would be a good option.


My first thought too, but it will be at the upper limits of your stated budget. I'm surprised Express doesn't sell a 1MX in a non-iron fabric (I'm checking today, I agree with the other post about the "different" fit, it doesn't work for me either). Banana Republic shirts on sale could also be an option, they will often dump their solid color shirts on the sale rack to move them, but their patterned shirts (I think it's call "Modern Fit" or something like that) I think are pretty nice, and somewhat close in fit to Express.


----------



## Sharpe (Apr 20, 2010)

I am pretty sure Brooks Brothers is in the middle of an end of season sale so you can get some shirts half off. I use the Extra Slim Fit and they are great overall quality dress shirt.


----------



## chotzo (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm wearing a Brooks Brothers Extra Slim Fit shirt right now. My physical dimensions being somewhat similar to the OP, I can say they fit pretty good. I always get them at Christmas time when they run a big sale. I was thinking of getting mine tailored as they still blouse around my waist more than I would like (despite being EXTRA slim).


----------



## AVBdad (Sep 21, 2009)

accountant said:


> Any options in a physical store? My issue with ordering online is that if the sizes don't work, then I'll have to spend $$$ to ship it back (not to mention the waste of time)


Ben Sherman does a great slim fit shirt. I don't know if you can find them in your area but they are a great shirt, washes and wears great. Not your cheapest shirt, in Canada retails +/- $75.00 but worth it.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

medhat said:


> My first thought too, but it will be at the upper limits of your stated budget. I'm surprised Express doesn't sell a 1MX in a non-iron fabric (I'm checking today, I agree with the other post about the "different" fit, it doesn't work for me either). Banana Republic shirts on sale could also be an option, they will often dump their solid color shirts on the sale rack to move them, but their patterned shirts (I think it's call "Modern Fit" or something like that) I think are pretty nice, and somewhat close in fit to Express.


 No no no. Stay well away from Express or Banana Republic. BR may have better fabrics overall, but both have diagonally cut sleeves that limit arm movement. I hate that, it's something that I'm seeing more and more all the time. Even Dickies does it.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

ZachGranstrom said:


> This^ (Only $19.95 for a trial shirt)


I'll 'third' the recommendation for ModernTailor.com. I have a dozen shirts from them, and have always been satisfied. If your Express MX shirts fit you well, use one of them as a basis for the measurement and tweak from there. With on-sale fabrics, you should easily be within your $40-60 budget.


----------



## TheBarbaron (Oct 8, 2010)

I've always wanted to try ModernTailor, and I hope to yet, but I'm also constantly looking for shirts somewhat similar to the OP. 
I'll second the fact that I like the Express fit quite a lot, but they wrinkle more than anything I've ever owned.

Unfortunately almost all the shirts at my place of employment are pocketed (which I also dislike), so employee discount is a bittersweet inducement. The exception is the Calvin Kleins we carry (NOTE: these are not the really thin, wrinkle-prone "Slim Stretch" CKs). While the quality is unexceptional, the cut is nice and trim, the patterns and colors are passable, and no pocket. At sticker price of ~$90ish, they are wildly overpriced. At BOGOFree or even 3 for $150, they might be a workable alternative. You can order them online from TMW.com and return them at your local store in the event of dissatisfaction.

It is worth noting, however, that for the price, you might have gotten some custom made shirts from an online vendor, and had everything made to spec, rather than focusing on one or two elements. YMMV.


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 24, 2008)

accountant said:


> Any options in a physical store? My issue with ordering online is that if the sizes don't work, then I'll have to spend $$$ to ship it back (not to mention the waste of time)


There are several Brooks Brothers in NYC.


----------



## accountant (Jul 5, 2011)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> I'll 'third' the recommendation for ModernTailor.com. I have a dozen shirts from them, and have always been satisfied. If your Express MX shirts fit you well, use one of them as a basis for the measurement and tweak from there. With on-sale fabrics, you should easily be within your $40-60 budget.


Thanks to everyone who recommended ModernTailor, I'll give them a whirl. Worst case scenario, I'm out $20 + shipping. 
Anyone have any experience with their Blue Oxford fabric that they are selling for the $20 trial offer?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I thought Modern Tailor was a bit average, IMO.


----------



## accountant (Jul 5, 2011)

Jovan said:


> I thought Modern Tailor was a bit average, IMO.


Do you have any other recommendations within my price range ($40-$60)?


----------



## shore living (Jul 7, 2011)

Charles Tyrwhitt (ctsshirts.com) On sale now in many fits and collars. Brook Bros. always have slim but not as steep in colors, collars as CTS and very affordable.


----------



## shore living (Jul 7, 2011)

PS, CT no return charge and return label included with order. Follow up on satisfaction survey ect.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

accountant: I would go with Charles Tyrwhitt.


----------



## accountant (Jul 5, 2011)

Jovan said:


> accountant: I would go with Charles Tyrwhitt.


Looks like I'm in luck - Charles Tyrwhitt has a sale going on with shirts starting from $35. I'm a little confused as to whether I should go with their slim fit or the tailored fit.

I searched around, and it seems that their slim fit isn't exactly "slim", but then again, I can't exactly wear skin-tight shirts in a professional business setting either.

Any thoughts on how these compare with the Express 1MX fitted? Also, their non-iron shirts are kinda pricey - whats the material like for their regular ones? I'm looking at these two in particular:

https://www.ctshirts.co.uk/men's-sh...shirt?q=usddefault||FT169BLU|||||407,||||||||

https://www.ctshirts.co.uk/men's-sh...hirt?q=usddefault||FD030NAV|||||1862,||||||||


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Get the regular fabric. Unless you absolutely, truly, cannot _possibly_ take ten minutes to iron a shirt.


----------



## shore living (Jul 7, 2011)

I am a 43s 16.5 neck 34 waist. 48 chest, the slim are perfect (as are the Brook Bros) the tailored are tight on me. Think Hugo new red label shirts. Similar cut.


----------

